# Where can I get 'EMTRYL'? ( Dimetridazole )



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Used to be able to get this at any Farm & Feed Store, as well as endless Mail Order places.

Does anyone know of any sources to get it presently?


Thanks!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Foy's pet suplies says they have it in stock
Dave


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Dave!

I will call them to-morrow.

I had kind of forgotten about it, but it is a VERY good one to have on hand for quite a few kinds of protozoan or kindred illnesses.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I need to call them also, some people say not to use the 4 in 1 but I like it befor the young bird season.
Dave


----------

